# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  The Tiny House Movement

## OBBob

Ok, one from left field 'cause it's Friday.  
There was an article in the paper this week about a guy in Canberra building his Tiny House in his parents backyard because it was an economical way to get his own space. It turns out that there's quite a following for this sort of thing globally for a number of reasons ... reduced cost, reduced environmental impact and hippies ( :Biggrin: ).  
I couldn't live quite that small and I'm pretty sure my family wouldn't be keen  :No: . But I do have a strong preference to keep things small where possible and use space wisely, small car - less fuel, smaller house - less stuff to buy and maintain ... etc. etc.  
I've always dreamt of a little cabin next to a lake and the pictures when you Google tiny house movement are inspirational.  
Clearly this will not appeal to most but maybe it's interesting in some respects to others as well ... thoughts?

----------


## JB1

I'm all for small houses, but the ones above except for the black shipping container are cubby houses.  
My house is only 130sqm and I'm happy with that, but the smallest I could go with a couple living there would be 80sqm. 
You'd hate to have an argument with your wife in the 'houses' above,  have guest over or even have a t urd. 
Are the toilets open plan like a member here posted a picture of a Sydney apartment that had the toilet next to the cook top?

----------


## David.Elliott

Foxtel series we watched lately (name escapes me) showed a couple in a tiny house community in Texas. They were "downsizing" to 67 square FEET! 
The ablutions are community so there is no need for that space or complication...
There seems to be a real sense of pride from these folk, using less and less resources to house themselves...

----------


## OBBob

Yes, I'm rather used to a nice bathroom these days ... but I'd have no problem for a break with a bit of peace and tranquility here and there*.      
*read as every weekend.  :Biggrin:

----------


## JB1

> Foxtel series we watched lately (name escapes me) showed a couple in a tiny house community in Texas. They were "downsizing" to 67 square FEET! 
> The ablutions are community so there is no need for that space or complication...
> There seems to be a real sense of pride from these folk, using less and less resources to house themselves...

  Sure it's 67 sq ft? That's 2.5m x 2.5m!

----------


## shauck

We live in a tiny house, although not as tiny as the ones in pics (45m2) and have been here for 5 years. It's been great in many ways and renovating is much easier than a larger house.  
Arguments are the pits when in confined space.  
It's time for something a bit bigger. We're really looking forward to having a bit more space to swing the cat.  
Would be happy to have a bush block and something small for a weekender. 
Another great website to check out is "Cabin Porn". Pretty sure I've seen some of the above pics on that site.

----------


## OBBob

Thanks Shauck... I found that site after my post. There are 180 pages of cabins! Some of the ones in Norway,  Finland etc. are the most spectacular locations.

----------


## OBBob

> We live in a tiny house, although not as tiny as the ones in pics (45m2) and have been here for 5 years. It's been great in many ways and renovating is much easier than a larger house.  
> Arguments are the pits...

  He he,  been there (one bedroom upstairs apartment for a few years)... there's no where to get some space but you sure learn about each other! I'm sure it'll make the bigger place even better when you get it.

----------


## shauck

> He he,  been there (one bedroom upstairs apartment for a few years)... there's no where to get some space but you sure learn about each other! I'm sure it'll make the bigger place even better when you get it.

  I think it will revolutionise our relationship  :Biggrin:

----------


## toooldforthis

good thinking, i reckon. 
my current reno is 96m2, block is 5,300m2 
previous house was twice the size on 1,000m2 
depends on yr stage of life.
but less consumption and materialism is a good way to go I think. 
visited a friend yesterday who has had the painters in and was complaining about needing a bigger house cause of the 'stuff' that needed moving/storage (and they already had heaps in storage). There is a saying that if you haven't used/worn it in the last 6 months maybe you don't need it. *Doesn't apply to tools tho*!

----------


## OBBob

Lol... your reduced block is ten times the size of mine! But I don't have anything against a big block if it's used for the right purpose. I could certainly expand on the fruit and vegetable production on that size block.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Our shed is the same size as our house.  Got a book called 'Compact Cabins'...very inspirational.

----------


## ringtail

Our house is 90 m2 but has 90 m2 of deck/ verandah. 3 bed, 2 bath, big kitchen, big lounge/dining. I wouldn't want anything bigger and with 2 of us here there is so much room it's silly. I have a bedroom soley for all my coffee related junk and green beans  :Tongue:   Workshop, storage and secure lock up for my tools downstairs. Not legal height under all useable. Block size is 607 m2 so we have a large back yard and smallish front. Bear in mind that in the good old days families of 5,6,7,8,9 lived quite happily in a house this size with 1 bathroom. The farm on the other hand is 113 acres and will have something around 45 m2 with 60 m2 of verandahs, 100% off grid.

----------


## OBBob

I imagine having an off-grid property would give you a new perspective on your water and energy use.

----------


## ringtail

For sure. We have a large caravan out there ATM and we only go out on the weekends. So far we survive in comfort with rain water for drinking, creek water for showering and irrigation. Gas and fire for cooking. A huge rocket stove HWS gives better hot water showers than at home. We have hot and cold mains pressure water from a jabsco pump and enough LED lighting to light the joint up like the MCG. All powered by a 150 ah semi cycle calcium battery that I bring home every 4 th weekend. Until we get a 250 watt solar panel out there we charge the battery on the run home and return journey hooked up to the car via an anderson plug. Works perfectly. A large esky for the beer and food is used but when the solar goes in we shall get a 60 lt 12/240 fridge. Composting toilet works perfectly too. But yes, water usage is always closely monitored. When the creek flows it's a free for all.

----------


## goldie1

How did you go with your road ringtail?  Did you get it sorted?

----------


## ringtail

> How did you go with your road ringtail?  Did you get it sorted?

  Nope, not yet. I think I have the basic concept sorted, just waiting for the right machinery to crop up. If I can pick up a functioning  backhoe I'll be in business. It will cost me $1000 per day to get some one out there and while they would be an awful lot quicker than me there is at least 2/3 days work. A half decent but old backhoe is around $7-10 k and I need one big time for other stuff. So I'll bide my time and be in the right place at the right time, hopefully.

----------


## Moondog55

> Nope, not yet. I think I have the basic concept sorted, just waiting for the right machinery to crop up. hopefully.

  Interested in what became ot the tyre and gravel idae myself; and what the final road will be?

----------


## ringtail

> Interested in what became ot the tyre and gravel idae myself; and what the final road will be?

  
I'll put the reply into the proper thread rather than hijacking this one anymore  :Biggrin:

----------


## OBBob

He he... it sparks interest.  :Tongue:    http://theage.domain.com.au/real-est...16-1280zv.html

----------


## snowyskiesau

Small house, big shed. What's not to like?
I wonder just how small a house is practical for one person?

----------


## OBBob

In reality it would suit a very small quantity of people. I'd love one to park next to a quiet lake here and there though!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Marc

Sure there is a market for small cabins to live in full time.  A friend of mine lived in a 40' sailboat with his family for 15 years. Parents came from Sweden and moored the boat and lived there. 
As long as no one tells others that live in a 400 m2 house they are wrong for some imaginary high moral/ecological/ideological ground, the choice of house size is a reflection of priorities and needs.  
In fact I like the last one and can picture one like it on the Murray river with a jetty and a barge docked in front of it for those lazy weekend ...  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Spotted in the Inner North of Melbourne!

----------


## Gaza

That's cool    
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

Is this the way to circumvent the approval process for home extensions, just put it on wheels?

----------


## OBBob

> Is this the way to circumvent the approval process for home extensions, just put it on wheels?

  I suspect overseas that actually plays a part ... here you probably need a permit for parking it in your back garden.  :Smilie:   
It would be rather nice to build your home extension in a tooled up warehouse somewhere and just drag eight sections on trailers to your backyard when complete though!

----------


## Marc

https://scontent-lax.xx.fbcdn.net/hp...b0&oe=5559EBF8 
This is a project or rather a concept.

----------


## OBBob

Maybe I can coin the term '_Podular_' and go into production on modular tiny house pods.  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

This is a pretty cool show on Foxtel. George Clarke's Amazing Spaces - LifeStyle Channel

----------


## shauck

Cool show. Find it amusing that every finished project he sees is the most amazing thing ever. Some of them actually are tho.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Cool show. Find it amusing that every finished project he sees is the most amazing thing ever. Some of them actually are tho.

  It's.... aMAAAZing.   :Smilie:

----------


## dodobird

> I suspect overseas that actually plays a part ... here you probably need a permit for parking it in your back garden.   
> It would be rather nice to build your home extension in a tooled up warehouse somewhere and just drag eight sections on trailers to your backyard when complete though!

  I think maybe councils have different guidelines - - -  we are all up the putt  ....  my neice returned from NT to get specialist treatment and parted her RV bigger than Tiny House,  load of room....  When I checked with our local council.....  It was OK to have family park their carvan on my property indefinelty even if they lived in it.....BUT.... If I  owned a caravan/RV and parked on my property I could only do so for 2 weeks?????  Never figured out that logic,  but as owning a carvan/RV didnt apply  I didnt find our more.   Just astounded

----------


## Random Username

The whole "tiny house" movement is basically just artisan trailer homes for hipsters!

----------


## dodobird

> The whole "tiny house" movement is basically just artisan trailer homes for hipsters!

  gotta have another say before bed.....  maybe some for hippies.... but some of the so called TIny Houses are bigger than a 40ft RV, with more room,  just not as big as the  houses some people get into debt today.  Prefer the simpler life, smaller house,  not as much cleaning,  but the tiny, tiny house,  I would be claustofobic.  but they do serve a purpose,  just as the RV,  portable houses,  cabins at carvan park or house block,  do....  all about what you prefer to live in.....  smaller is better for me.   Spent too many hours cleaning and maintaining..... now.... others can go jump,  I have better things to spend time on than cleaning house or impressing others....  guess I got a little more sense than when young,   but to each his own.....and enjoy what you have.....  :Smilie:   now goodnite sweet peoples....  I have renovations to dream or have nightmares about  :Smilie:

----------


## toooldforthis

Solar-Powered "Capsule" Lets You Live Off-the-Grid Anywhere in the World - Walden Labs

----------


## OBBob

Nice ... I think I'd want rock anchors up their though.

----------


## r3nov8or

Where would one put all his tools?  :Smilie:

----------


## InsaneAsylum

The black modernist box in the second pic is awesome. It just needs to be a bit bigger. Reminds me of the company Prebuilt homes

----------


## PlatypusGardens

got some pics on the computer of some pod type dwellings we saw in Sweden a few years back, intended for student accomodation.
very good use of space inside.
will try to remember to dig them out one day.    :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Solar-Powered "Capsule" Lets You Live Off-the-Grid Anywhere in the World - Walden Labs

  
also found this   Extraordinary Gervasutti Refuge in Italy is a Prefab Tubular Alpine Pod Home | Inhabitat - Sustainable Design Innovation, Eco Architecture, Green Building  
I'd be a bit concerned about that overhang....

----------


## Marc

I feel dizzy just looking at the picture. It would be like sleeping in a boat with a faulty bilge pump

----------


## toooldforthis

> ... 
> I'd be a bit concerned about that overhang....

  isn't that the same architect who designed that one hanging off the cliff  :Biggrin: 
you know, the overhang was to accommodate the toilet waste disposal ...

----------


## r3nov8or

Heads up that 'Tiny House Australia' starts on Foxtel/Lifestyle in 2016

----------


## OBBob

Oh my ... so the hippies have gone commercial. Beginning of the end I guess.

----------


## r3nov8or

The UK has had a series of small/amazing spaces for a few years. Some wonderful stuff. Looks like Andrew from Selling Houses will be hosting the local version

----------


## joynz

The free 9Life channel has been showing lots of small house programs.

----------


## METRIX

> I think it will revolutionise our relationship

  You will have to get a few borders in the new place, it will be so big !!

----------


## Marc

I can see the local psychiatrist making a killing treating claustrophobia.

----------


## r3nov8or

> The free 9Life channel has been showing lots of small house programs.

  What show names should we search for?

----------


## joynz

Tiny House Big Living  It was on again last night, lateish. 
Some interesting programs on this channel with people looking for houses - including off grid homes all over the world and lots of other flavours too.  
Of course, I've never had pay TV  so they may not be new to others

----------


## phild01

> Tiny House Big Living 
> It was on again last night, lateish.

  ...and repeated earlier today.

----------


## r3nov8or

I watched the first episode of "Tiny House World Australia" (!) on Lifestyle recently. Pretty average production really. Format was one couple looking to downsize in Qld, shown through three small house options by a builder local to the area who obviously had little TV experience. Andrew Winter (Selling Houses fame) chimes in from somewhere else in the world occasionally. I doubt he's actually met the couple. They chose the most uninspiring house on the best land (5 acres) for about $270K. Good on 'em.

----------


## OBBob

Sounds a bit disappointing ... more like the 'I'd like to downsize' show.

----------


## r3nov8or

Yep pretty much. No comparison to George Clark's Amazing Spaces which I find quite inspirational

----------


## woodbe

This one is a big tiny house. Container based:

----------


## Black Cat

Nice. Even manages to get away from that sense of linear living!

----------


## OBBob

A nice spot. If you did it yourself yu might be able to get some less PVC-ish windows etc. but the layout worked well.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

A list of random, remote and small houses  
http://www.domain.com.au/advice/these-isolated-houses-are-perfect-for-introverts-20160311-gnf5ft/?utm_source=taboola&utm_medium=cpc&utm_content=lin  k-widget&utm_campaign=c-all-alwayson&utm_term=msn-australia

----------


## PlatypusGardens

More info on the island house   Find out who lives in the only house on this remote island

----------


## OBBob

> More info on the island house   Find out who lives in the only house on this remote island

  
Drool ...

----------


## OBBob

Interesting article ...   http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-09-2...rtage/7885696]

----------


## phild01

> Interesting article ...   http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-09-2...rtage/7885696]

  Link no work :Frown:

----------


## OBBob

&#039;IKEA on steroids&#039;: Flat-pack homes to bust Australia&#039;s housing shortage - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

----------


## phild01

:2thumbsup:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Check out this Bedford truck castle  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Ha ha... bit of work in that!

----------


## Uncle Bob

This one is pretty cool

----------


## Uncle Bob

This one is pretty awesome too!

----------

